# owb holster for ppq long slide?



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking for a owb holster for a ppq long slide. 
Will the ppq standard size holsters fit?
Something idpa approved.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

I ordered this one. The 5" and 4" will fit in it.

Robot Check


----------

